# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  rodine pelene na akciji na rasprodaji 15.3.

## ivarica

ne znam jeste li vidjele/vidjeli obavijest na portalu

Na Rodinoj rasprodaji, koja će se održati 15.ožujka 2008. u Zagrebu, moći ćete kupiti rodine proizvode – majice, platnene pelene "Rodina pusa", uloške za platnene pelene, te marame za nošenje djeteta "Rodin zagrljaj".

Veseli nas što vam možemo ponuditi akcijsku cijenu pelena i uložaka. Pelene ćemo prodavati po cijeni od 80 kn (redovna cijena - 85 kn), uloške po 14 kn (redovna cijena - 17 kn), a za pakete od dvadeset i više pelena, te deset ili više uložaka, na sniženu cijenu dajemo dodatnih 10% popusta.

Neke od rodinih proizvoda možete vidjeti na našem portalu: pelene, majice, marama, a cijeli asortiman razgledajte uživo ove subote na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu u paviljonu 7a od 9 do 13 sati.

Vidimo se!

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=308&Show=2593

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=308&Show=2592

----------


## kahna

Vidjela sam i jedva čekam.  :D  :D  :D

----------

